
B.B. King’s legendary ‘Lucille’ guitar going up for auction - RickJWagner
https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/bb-king-guitar-lucille-auction
======
throwaway8879
I'd like to buy some guitars from my favorite players one day. I wonder if the
person who ends up buying Lucille will actually play it. I hope they do!

~~~
whenchamenia
Unlikely it will exist outside a humidity controlled box, unless hung on a
lobby wall. Your cheap 1970s pawn shop guitar has better mojo for playing
anyway. People want to see his wear marks, not yours.

------
RickJWagner
Wouldn't that make a great conversation piece?

I bet it'll cost a fortune. $100k seems cheap.

~~~
throwaway8879
I guess it's $100k due to the fact that it's not the original Lucille he saved
from that fire.

